#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-09-27
<slangasek> do we have a chair today? :)
<slangasek> stgraber not in channel, infinity at conference
 * stgraber waves
 * slangasek waves :)
<stgraber> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 27 16:02:38 2016 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<stgraber> so who's around?
<slangasek> I am
<slangasek> infinity is not (attending conference this week)
 * doko got an invite today, not sure why (attending a conference as well)
<slangasek> doko: bug in the Ubuntu Phone's calendar syncing, you can ignore :)
<stgraber> looking at the wiki all we have is a bunch of actions for infinity, slangasek and mdeslaur, any of those done?
<slangasek> mine should be done
 * slangasek checks
<mdeslaur> stgraber: nope, still waiting on seeds from infinity
<slangasek> yes, took care of those with rbasak right after last meeting
<stgraber> cool, dropping slangasek's then and keeping the rest
<slangasek> mdeslaur: ah, I don't think I realized yours was blocked on infinity
<stgraber> anything else we should discuss?
 * stgraber checks list and bugs quickly
<slangasek> stgraber: also, docker SRU process for infinity is superseded (bdmurray did it, via SRU team delegation)
<mdeslaur> slangasek: yeah, we already have some old scripts, I just need to update them with the proper seeds and polish them up a bit
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, will drop
<slangasek> mdeslaur: what's the blockage, exactly?  I thought 'flavour CVE tracking' was separate from the seed metadata problem
<slangasek> i.e. we needed to set something up to track/report on CVEs against flavors, and this seems it could be done without fixing the wrong support-length metadata in the archive
<mdeslaur> slangasek: we already have it in place, but my understanding is the seeds are wrong
<mdeslaur> ie: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/edubuntu.html
<slangasek> mdeslaur: oh
<slangasek> I guess I'm confused why the seeds would be wrong
<slangasek> is it because you're going by packageset and those are inaccurate?
<mdeslaur> I can't remember the exact issues, I'd have to re-read the log when we discussed it
<slangasek> (sorry if we discussed this before, but it's been long enough I just don't remember)
<slangasek> ok
<mdeslaur> I can't either :P
<slangasek> then we're in the same boat :)
<slangasek> mdeslaur: if you're blocked on seed/packageset fix-ups for your scripts to DTRT, maybe we can take this to #ubuntu-release so you don't need to block on infinity specifically
<mdeslaur> ok, let me re-read the log and will revisit at a later time
<slangasek> cool
 * kees is late
<mdeslaur> hi kees
 * slangasek waves
<stgraber> hey there
<slangasek> stgraber: I guess we're done with action items then :)
<slangasek> nothing else from me
<stgraber> which means we're basically done with the meeting, there's nothing on the list, nothing on LP and nothing else on the agenda
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<stgraber> so infinity will chair next with kees as backup
<kees> sounds good to me
 * slangasek nods
<stgraber> anybody got anything to discuss before we wrap up?
<mdeslaur> I don't
<stgraber> then that's a wrap
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 27 16:17:56 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-09-27-16.02.moin.txt
<slangasek> stgraber: thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks stgraber !
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-09-26
 * slangasek waves
 * stgraber waves
<slangasek> mdeslaur, stgraber: this meeting looks like a bust
<mdeslaur> hi
<mdeslaur> sorry, was distracted
<mdeslaur> kees is MIA
<slangasek> I'm also a bit contended in meatspace :/
<mdeslaur> ok, no pressing issues, meeting cancelled
<mdeslaur> see you in two weeks
<mdeslaur> slangasek, stgraber: meeting cancelled
